# sick axolotl - please help diagnose and treat



## beckyak

We need some help diagnosing our axy. We got him last sat and he'd been moved between three houses before he got to us but not a great distance. He ate just fine for the first two days and had slightly forward curledmostly black rather than pink gills which we took to be a sign of stress that would get better when he settled. We tested the water in the tank the night before he arrived and all readings were in optimum range. After a couple of days the gills started turning white and he spent more time at the surface. We thought he was lacking oxygen so introduced oxygen tablets but he got no better. We moved him back to the tank he came in, to treated tap water, and kept adding tablets but he got no better. A very small white thready looking thing appeared on his tail and we thought it might be fungus so prepared more water and performed a complete change, changing a little at a time at regular intervals over 24hrs but he's still no better. Don't want to try a salt bath or chemical treatments until we can confirm what's wrong in case we do more harm than good. Been performing partial water changes every day and are considering fridging him. Tried feeding him today and he tried to eat but spat it out again. Pics to follow. 

Any help would be much appreciated. Thankyou.


----------



## iggiethegecko

Hi Becky,

Do you use a filter in your tank? I wouldn't add oxygen tablets or use any types of fish medications with axolotls as they have a very sensitive slime coat. All you should need to add to the water is de-chlorinator. Did you cycle the tank beforehand? If you could post ammonia nitrate and nitrate readings that would help rule out any issues with water quality. If your tank is cycle,d ease off on the water changes, complete water changes will do more harm than good.

It's hard to tell without seeing a pic, it could be fungus. Has he eaten anything since you've had him?

Sorry for all the questions :lol2:


----------



## CHATAfrog

be good to see a picture, but in the short term its gotta be the fridge


----------



## beckyak

*Pictures*








6 Aug








6 Aug








9 Aug








9 Aug


----------



## beckyak

iggiethegecko said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Do you use a filter in your tank? I wouldn't add oxygen tablets or use any types of fish medications with axolotls as they have a very sensitive slime coat. All you should need to add to the water is de-chlorinator. Did you cycle the tank beforehand? If you could post ammonia nitrate and nitrate readings that would help rule out any issues with water quality. If your tank is cycle,d ease off on the water changes, complete water changes will do more harm than good.
> 
> It's hard to tell without seeing a pic, it could be fungus. Has he eaten anything since you've had him?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions :lol2:


Hi, questions are welcome, thanks. Just want to get to the bottom of it.

The tank wasn't cycled beforehand but we tested the water the night before and got these results on the dechlorinated water ph 8 ammonia 0 nitrate 0 nitrite 0.25 which the kit said were good conditions - or is it different for axys?

We do have a filter, here's a link to the spec: Smallworld Pump and Filter Kit by Penn Plax | Pets at Home 

The filter is still attached to the tank he was in when he got sick, we're trying to cycle it now. Axy is currently in a smaller plastic fish tank of dechlorinated water with no filter.

We got him Saturday night and he ate well (defrosted bloodworm) Sunday and Monday but not since. Tonight we tried feeding him live earthworm and he tried to eat but spat it out.


----------



## iggiethegecko

Ideally you want to have no ammonia and no nitrites. Once the water's cycled you'll start to get nitrates and you're looking for this to be <60. If you can find someone with an established aquarium you could try getting some filter medium from that to help speed along the process. I would keep him in the smaller tank and do daily water changes. It does look like he has fungus on his gills, so fridging and salt baths would be a good next move.

This will give you an idea of how to cycle a tank: Caudata Culture Articles - Cycling

and here's a link to fridging: Axolotl Fridging Guide - Caudata.org Newt and Salamander Forum

and salt baths: Salt bath Picture Tutorial - Caudata.org Newt and Salamander Forum

Hope he gets well soon :2thumb:


----------



## beckyak

Thanks, I just wanted to make sure it was fungus before trying salt baths because I know they're traumatic.

I was hesitant because of the lack of any white spots on his body - it's literally just his gills and a tiny bit on the tip of his tail so wanted to rule out other things that might do that to his gills like lack of oxygen or metamorphosis.Will keep cycling the tank and try fridging and salt baths.

Thankyou for the timely advice.


----------



## DeniseD

Just to add, in my experience the gills are the first to get hit with fungal infections as anything in the water is passing through them first so you will always want to keep an eye on them. 

Out of interest what temperature is your tank at? High temps will make them more susceptible to fungal infections and will also make it harder to clear infections (unless fridged of course, which is the preferred choice)


----------



## CHATAfrog

he doesn't look very well

i think friding and salt baths

they don't all find salt baths etc stressful - it all depends on the lotl - some are skittish and hate being moved, some are just chilled out. i have several of both!

put him in a tupperware with about 1.5" to 2" of dechlorinated water - enough to cover him - in the fridge. then daily salt baths. change the tupperware's water everyday. try this for a week.

when you first get an axie its easy to over-worry, esp with the pink ones which look so delicate. but fridging will help and will give you a week or two's head start on cycling your tank.


----------



## ianxxx

Its hard to tell from the photo but your axolotl appears to be suffering from ammonia burns in addition to a fungal infection. Check out the suggested links for fridging and salt baths and get it in the fridge, also you tank needs cycling asap. Make sure you wrap the container up with a dark cloth or take the bulb out of the fridge light to stop it freaking out when ever you open the fridge door.


----------



## beckyak

Thanks everyone, it's very reassuring to hear so many of you recommending the same thing. 

The tank is at 20 deg C at the moment which I know is right at the upper end of the ideal water temp for an axy but we couldn't find a way to cool the water consistently throughout the tank (and throughout the day) and were warned that changes in temp would do more harm than good. 

If he is suffering from ammonia burns as well as fungal infection would the treatment still be fridging and salt baths or should we be doing something more?

We are cycling the tank at the mo and looking out for ways to speed up the process so it's ready for him when the fridging and salt bath is complete.

Thanks again, Becky


----------



## lizzifrogs

Is it still alive, i think i maybe able to help, please DO NOT put it in a salt bath whatever you do, this is a really old fashioned method that is god awful, there are modern veterinary treatments for fungal infections that don't entail in such suffering as salt baths! Yes it can kill fungal infections by dehydrating the fungus but the same is applicable to your axy. Remember the absorb through their skin so they are really really sensitive. I'm an animal pharmacist, i can give you my licence number, i also have a degree in animal management and a fair bit of amphib and fish experience in proffessional animal collections and privatly, please message me or preferably email-lizz[email protected]


----------



## ianxxx

lizzifrogs said:


> Is it still alive, i think i maybe able to help, please DO NOT put it in a salt bath whatever you do, this is a really old fashioned method that is god awful, there are modern veterinary treatments for fungal infections that don't entail in such suffering as salt baths! Yes it can kill fungal infections by dehydrating the fungus but the same is applicable to your axy. Remember the absorb through their skin so they are really really sensitive. I'm an animal pharmacist, i can give you my licence number, i also have a degree in animal management and a fair bit of amphib and fish experience in proffessional animal collections and privatly, please message me or preferably email-lizz[email protected]


Salt bathing is considered an excellent treatment for axolotls with no reported side effects, if you have an alternative treatment i would be very interested to know.


----------



## iggiethegecko

ianxxx said:


> Salt bathing is considered an excellent treatment for axolotls with no reported side effects, if you have an alternative treatment i would be very interested to know.


Same here. The only problems I can see with salt baths is if the solution contains too much salt or the axolotl is left in it for too long. I've fortunately never had to use the treatment on any of mine, but have read that experienced keepers have had good results with salt baths.


----------



## Leesfs1e

lizzifrogs said:


> there are modern veterinary treatments for fungal infections that don't entail in such suffering as salt baths! Yes it can kill fungal infections by dehydrating the fungus but the same is applicable to your axy. Remember the absorb through their skin so they are really really sensitive. I'm an animal pharmacist, i can give you my licence number, i also have a degree in animal management and a fair bit of amphib and fish experience in proffessional animal collections and privatly, please message me or preferably email-lizz[email protected]


Do you, by any chance happen to sell these modern veterinary treatments?



...We were all thinking it.


----------



## lizzifrogs

ianxxx said:


> Salt bathing is considered an excellent treatment for axolotls with no reported side effects, if you have an alternative treatment i would be very interested to know.


Myxazin, totally safe veterinary approved medicine for the treatment of fungal infections in fish and amphibs (advised use at half dose). Does not cause any side effects neither is it painful for the animal or can it potentially cause harm or death.


----------



## ianxxx

lizzifrogs said:


> Myxazin, totally safe veterinary approved medicine for the treatment of fungal infections in fish and amphibs (advised use at half dose). Does not cause any side effects neither is it painful for the animal or can it potentially cause harm or death.


Just checked "myaxin", it is listed as a safe treatment on caudata.org , which is recommendation enough for me, it is at the bottom of the link under "safe products" Axolotls - Health & Diseases
It appears to be relatively cheap Myxazin buy uk - Google Search
I have salted bathed axolotls on a few occasions, normally for fungal infections relating to bite wounds and I dont think they like it, they show increased activity levels and try to leave the water, so if this product is less stressful it could possibly be a good alternative to salt bathing. If anybody gets the opportunity to use it please post your results as i would be interested in your axolotls response.


----------



## DeniseD

Myxazin contains Malachite Green which it toxic to amphibians.
Safe in low doses apparently... like salt and salt is cheaper.


----------



## ianxxx

DeniseD said:


> Myxazin contains Malachite Green which it toxic to amphibians.
> Safe in low doses apparently... like salt and salt is cheaper.


Salt bathing is a cheap effective cure for fungal infections if done correctly, as Lizzifrogs stated there is the possibility of causing harm to an axolotl if done incorrectly and from my own observations it does cause some distress to the axolotl, in fact I dont like seeing them in a salt bath and generally walk away from them whilst it is being done as I dont like to see them in obvious discomfort. If there is a cheap effective method which doesn't cause distress for our pets we need to be open minded enough to at least give an alternative option a try.


----------



## pike

you can speed the filter cycling by useing squeezings from a mature filter. adding an air pump will help also as the bacteria needs oxygen.


----------



## lizzifrogs

I have used Myxazin to treat axolotol fungal infections, unfortunatly i gave one on 'loan' and found it to have such extensive infections that the gills had obvious white fungus, one foot had rotted away and some toes had been badly effected on other feet, there was also secondary bacterial infection to the skin causing redness and inflamation. I've also used it treat other amphibs for more minor infections and used it in the treatment of fin rot in fresh water fish. It is toxic, it is toxic to the majority of organisms at a high enough dose th is essentially why it effective as a fungide and bacteriacide. It will therefore treat fungal infections and secondary bacterial infections that arise from it and in addition control the bacteria in the water. It is also recommended by caudata.org. I believe you can buy it for around £5 or as cheap as £3, not that money should compromise welfare and treatment of sick animals. The dose rates are on the bottle-you are treating the volume of water in your tank, not the axolotol so you need to work this out 1st. You need to add it to the water daily and continue to complete your weekly 20% water change with 'safe' water until a week after symptoms are resolved. P.S. the ideal is ro water avaliable from any fish shop that has marine fish but treated water or standing tap is used frequently ro water has nothing in it, it is filtered so there are no chemicals-chlorine etc or water hardness so pH is much softer). This does not cause any pain or welfare implications and has the bonus of chucking a dose of liquid into the tank instead of handling and stressing the axolotol when it needs it least.
Axolotols are sensitive creatures the best thing you can do is leave it to heal, give it appropriate treatment and avoid handling or stressing it in any way, keep the light off the tank if there is one. The treatment may take several weeks but you will have a healthy animal at the end of it. I do fear if the treatment of salt baths does not kill the axolotol the stress alone may especially if you have tried several things and disturbed the little guy alot as you discribe. Good luck. P.s i would not even bother to try and feed it for a couple of weeks, you will just stress it more and dead worms in the tank will increase you nitrate levels, which is possibly how the problem statred in addition to insufficient water changes.


----------



## DeniseD

ianxxx said:


> Salt bathing is a cheap effective cure for fungal infections if done correctly, as Lizzifrogs stated there is the possibility of causing harm to an axolotl if done incorrectly and from my own observations it does cause some distress to the axolotl, in fact I dont like seeing them in a salt bath and generally walk away from them whilst it is being done as I dont like to see them in obvious discomfort. If there is a cheap effective method which doesn't cause distress for our pets we need to be open minded enough to at least give an alternative option a try.


That's fair enough, I take my view on it based on the fact that my Axolotls don't seem to mind salt baths, I know others are different but I just don't see the point in salt being totally dismissed (as it was) when it is very widely used amongst hobbyists and researchers and is always the first suggestion for fungal issues.


----------

